# deleting everything off my acount??



## Garden weeds (Dec 29, 2012)

not sure if this is the right page, but i want to delete all the threads i have ever put on this site, not bothered about my comments on other peoples posts, but want to delete my own? is this possible? or does admin need to do it?? thanks GW


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 29, 2012)

it wont happen sorry mate, rules, plus google cache it all anyway so if it was deleted you could still find it on google sorry. try to pm rolli, but i think im right.


----------



## psilocybindude (Dec 29, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> it wont happen sorry mate, rules, plus google cache it all anyway so if it was deleted you could still find it on google sorry. try to pm rolli, but i think im right.


^^ What dude said, once its out there its out there...


----------



## chrishydro (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't even think you can delete your account if you want, once in you are in forever.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Its Hotel California man. Once you check in you can never leave


----------



## Garden weeds (Dec 29, 2012)

ok guys lol thanks for help doesnt matter to much just wanted it gone but no worries, GW


----------



## drolove (Dec 29, 2012)

nope your stuck with us forever! MUHAHAHHAHA!!!!


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## russianweed (Dec 30, 2012)

i would like to know if someone know how to fill in your personal information in your acc because i havent find it while im online with mobile phone :/


----------



## Garden weeds (Dec 30, 2012)

russianweed said:


> i would like to know if someone know how to fill in your personal information in your acc because i havent find it while im online with mobile phone :/


Maybe dont put any personal info on your account? depends if growing is legal where u r. GW


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry, we cannot delete 37 threads. That would upset too many of our members who also posted in those threads.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 30, 2012)

ahh give it time op you may want this account someday just take a break dont erase mang!


----------



## russianweed (Dec 31, 2012)

Garden weeds said:


> Maybe dont put any personal info on your account? depends if growing is legal where u r. GW


ok yes youre right and one question do you have been in thailand once?


----------



## iblazetoomuch (Jan 4, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> it wont happen sorry mate, rules, plus google cache it all anyway so if it was deleted you could still find it on google sorry. try to pm rolli, but i think im right.


While your correct if RIU doesn't wish to remove the content nor does he have to, google cache is only filtering out "working sources", if in the particular instance that RIU had deemed a thread good for removal, that thread would NOT be obtainable through google cache search after the cache attempts to update, it will realize the source is no good and filter it out of further search queues. It may still show up for immediate time being but I believe once the source has removed the item, the cache is renewed and will reflect the non-working source instead filtering it out of the search results returned.

I've made posts on forums back in 08 and the forums hosting them shut down some years ago, none of the posts are archived for public search queues through cache, but they were certainly able to be when the source was working. I believe when you make changes in the robots.txt files that can be reflected in the search queue results given to public after a certain amount of time, the point here is to remember its the source of the information where it decides if it stays on the internet or not, google cache is just re-directing you to the last known version, which it will periodically update/check for working sources.

As for private data stored by cache, yeah I'm sure any legal request thats met from google's end won't just be a simple google/cache search, they will go into private database and pull whatever information they store thats relevant, this is different from public cache search; that data is not accessible "forever" if the source is removed, there is actually plenty of discussion about how to remove google cache results that involve you, the number one rule is to always address the source first, if the source will not remove it, then you will not have it removed from cache; simple as that.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 2, 2013)

russianweed said:


> ok yes youre right and one question do you have been in thailand once?


"Do you have been'?
I are smart.


----------



## Dookz (Feb 3, 2013)

i just realized there is no account delete button hmmm good thread i learned something, but i like the forum <3


----------



## **OutLaw** (Feb 3, 2013)

Admin won't delete your account, the amount of users logged is useful to them i believe,
You could always play up and get banned,
Which is not a bad second best,
Call a mod a **** head , vent a little, see what go on


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

**OutLaw** said:


> Admin won't delete your account, the amount of users logged is useful to them i believe,
> You could always play up and get banned,
> Which is not a bad second best,
> Call a mod a **** head , vent a little, see what go on


all that does, if it does, is get you banned. posts will still remain and account still won't be deleted.

just log off and never come back. same thing as getting banned minus the anti-hero glory


----------



## **OutLaw** (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> all that does, if it does, is get you banned. posts will still remain and account still won't be deleted.
> 
> just log off and never come back. same thing as getting banned minus the anti-hero glory


It was meant to be amusing Mr love.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 7, 2013)

Garden weeds said:


> not sure if this is the right page, but i want to delete all the threads i have ever put on this site, not bothered about my comments on other peoples posts, but want to delete my own? is this possible? or does admin need to do it?? thanks GW


Yes it can be done. You have to really bug admin. Use the "contact" button that should be at bottom right of screen. My grow buddy was on here fro three years and got paranoid and wanted to remove his account fully, it took a month of asking but it was eventually removed, everything from posts to replies to pictures are removed.


----------



## Diablos (Feb 9, 2013)

I love how people "guess" when it comes to the most innerworking of the internet, such as "crawlers", "transparent proxies" etc etc.

If you have never upload a webpage and created the Meta-tags for it. Dont comment.

In regards to the google caching, its time stamped idiots, when the source updates, the transparent proxy sees the differnt time stamp and reloads the page from the proxy to the cache, this minimises global traffic and increases the overall efficincey of the internet.

When the source is removed, the transparent proxy see the difference and copies the new page, which is nothing. thus you get a 404. (page cannot be found or DNS failed to resolve in a timely manner)

So in short, IF an admin removed your pages (which rollitup has already confirmed above he will not), then within 48 hours the caches would dissappear,

There are expections to the rule ive posted above, but there needs to be specific data filtering from a database (ie mySQL)...

I know im getting a bit technical, but my point is, STOP GUESSING AND FEEDING THE FORUMS BULLSHIT INFORMATION. 

fuck it just boils my blood. i have no time for incompetence and fools. Im starting to see, this forum is full of posers.


----------



## stak (Feb 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> "Do you have been'?
> I are smart.


You're not smart. If you were smart you might be able to figure out you're on a forum that is visited by people that don't speak english as a first language. They have to rely on programs like google translate to help get their message across and sometimes things don't translate perfectly. 

Smart - no
Douchebag and an asshole - yes


----------



## stak (Feb 9, 2013)

Diablos said:


> I love how people "guess" when it comes to the most innerworking of the internet, such as "crawlers", "transparent proxies" etc etc.
> 
> If you have never upload a webpage and created the Meta-tags for it. Dont comment.
> 
> ...



way to get worked up over something that means absolutely nothing. smoke a f'n bowl or something before you post.


----------



## **OutLaw** (Feb 10, 2013)

Diablos said:


> I love how people "guess" when it comes to the most innerworking of the internet, such as "crawlers", "transparent proxies" etc etc.
> 
> If you have never upload a webpage and created the Meta-tags for it. Dont comment.
> 
> ...


Oh boy , you freak , i would love to beat the shit out of you ya nerd.


----------



## fssalaska (Feb 10, 2013)

Garden weeds said:


> not sure if this is the right page, but i want to delete all the threads i have ever put on this site, not bothered about my comments on other peoples posts, but want to delete my own? is this possible? or does admin need to do it?? thanks GW


I've tried I never post pics anymore for this reason. can't remove the shit when you want.


----------

